# WTB: Yoo Hoo and Chocolate Themed Bottles



## VinMan (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello all.
New guy here!! Love this Forum so far!!
Been a collector all my life, but never messed with bottles. I am thinking of starting aYoo Hoo collection for an empty shelf I have. 

If you have any cool Yoo Bottles or cans for an entry level guy, send me a message with pics and prices! 

I am trying to learn about this stuff and am discovering Choc-ola, Chocolate Soldier and such. 

Let me know what you might have!!
VinMan


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2016)

I got a couple of rare Yoo Hoo cans. They have famous baseball players on them like Yogi Beeri ect, ect. LEON.


----------



## VinMan (Feb 12, 2017)

Bump!!  Anything Yoo Hoo related out there for sale?? I have a few bottles but need many more!!


----------



## RCO (Feb 14, 2017)

do you have a picture of what a yoo hoo  bottle looks like , I can't recall seeing one before


----------



## whittled (Feb 14, 2017)

Nothing Yoohoo and I see you discovered some of these but WTH
Various 
Chocolate Mello


----------



## VinMan (May 13, 2017)

Bump!!  Any Yoo Hoo bottles or cans?  Even other chocolate related stuff??  Chocolate Cow??


----------



## whittled (May 13, 2017)

How about a hollow chocolate Easter bunny? I got two of those I won't eat.


----------



## VinMan (Sep 18, 2017)

Bump!! Any Yoo Hoo bottles or cans?


----------



## cool63truck (Jan 7, 2018)

Have you ever heard of choc-o-loc out of Grand Prairie texas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinMan (Feb 10, 2018)

I have not!! But thats a cool bottle!!!


----------



## VinMan (May 14, 2018)

Still on the hunt for Yoo Hoo bottles and cans! I have a bunch but need so many more! Anything?  Anyone??


----------



## cool63truck (May 14, 2018)

VinMan said:


> Still on the hunt for Yoo Hoo bottles and cans! I have a bunch but need so many more! Anything?  Anyone??



I just can across a chocolate soldier if you need it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinMan (May 21, 2019)

Bump!  Still looking for Yoo Hoo bottles, syrups or cans!!!


----------



## cool63truck (May 22, 2019)

VinMan said:


> Bump!  Still looking for Yoo Hoo bottles, syrups or cans!!!



I just picked up a Yoo-hoo bottle not too long ago
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinMan (May 22, 2019)

I have 2 of that one Cool Truck!  But thanks!!!


----------



## yacorie (Jul 19, 2019)

I just recently picked up a Seewee chocolate drink bottle.  Can’t seem to post a picture from my phone but there is a pic under the soda forum


----------



## VinMan (Aug 13, 2019)

Bump!!  Any Yoo Hoo's out there?? Paper labels or cans???


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hey! Are you still interested in chocolate themed bottles? If so, I have a 1970s Richmond KY Cocoa Shake bottle in fantastic shape.  Just a small teal mark on the label. I can post a pic tomorrow. Let me know!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 29, 2020)

YooHoo Made More than chocolate flavor.  This is a strawberry flavor .


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Feb 29, 2020)

Has some minor scratches around the bottom of the



 bottle and some inside staining,  but with should clean up nice.


----------



## illyJ (Feb 29, 2020)

Pickmans Chocolate


----------

